# Old Style Blackberry Cobbler (1950's recipe)



## kathrynn

I found some really nice Florida Grown Blackberries at Costco this weekend.  Just enough to make a Cobbler.  My absolute favorite dessert is Blackberry Cobbler...the kind with the pie dough used in it...almost like dumplins and the strips on the top that get crunchy during baking.  I found my Aunt Bet's 1950's cookbook and found what I was looking for!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			


















blackberry cobbler 1.JPG



__ kathrynn
__ Apr 30, 2013






 Here the berries are simmering. This is 3/4 cup of sugar, 1 TBS of Corn Starch, and 1 cup of boiling water...cook that for about 2 minutes...then add 3 cups of the fresh berries (will work with any fresh fruit).













blackberry cobbler 3.JPG



__ kathrynn
__ Apr 30, 2013






Close up of the berries after they have simmered for about 10 minutes...sauce has thickened a little bit and the berries smell amazing!













blackberry cobbler 2.JPG



__ kathrynn
__ Apr 30, 2013






This is pie dough...the recipe said to use the Shortcake recipe....I am hard headed and wanted pie dough.  Cut it into strips.













blackberry cobbler 4.JPG



__ kathrynn
__ Apr 30, 2013






I put some of the strips in the bottom of a greased 13 x 9 pan.  Took 1/2 stick of butter (will use the other half in a minute) and cut cubes and put them in the bottom of the pan on top of the strips of dough.  Then poured half the berries and juice on top and let the buttah start melting underneath.  Then put the other 1/2 stick of "buttah" on top of that the berries and dough.













blackberry cobbler 5.JPG



__ kathrynn
__ Apr 30, 2013






Here is the last of the strips...put on the very top.  I didn't really care that is wasnt pretty....could have done a basket weave....I just wanted taste good.  Took about 1 TBS of sugar again..and sprinkled it on top of it all.  Now pop it into a 400* preheated oven for  about 40 minutes.  Smelled wonderful!













blackberry cobbler 6.JPG



__ kathrynn
__ Apr 30, 2013






Hot out of the oven...and bubbly!













blackberry cobbler 7.JPG



__ kathrynn
__ Apr 30, 2013






Here is my bowlful!  It was amazing!  I am making all my Cobblers this way from now on!!

Thanks for looking!

Kat


----------



## mdboatbum

<<THUNK>> That was my jaw hitting the floor. Now somebody gt me a mop to clean up this drool!!


----------



## kathrynn

Mdboatbum said:


> <<THUNK>> That was my jaw hitting the floor. Now somebody gt me a mop to clean up this drool!!


Do I need to bring bibs!  Thanks for the compliment!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Kat


----------



## forluvofsmoke

Oh my gosh! Cobblers are my favorite dessert...toss on just a small scoop of vanilla ice cream over a piping-hot serving and...ooooooh, what a way to cap-off a meal!!! This looks pretty easy and has very simple ingredients. I like simple, it's just something about the KISS method that seems to bring out the best in foods.

I can almost see this in a charcoal-fired dutch oven (love cooking with these, too)...I may have to work it out so I can do an all-in-one cooker method for a DO...well, that might not be possible with simmering it to form the syrup and varied amounts of cooking times for the berries to give slightly different textures, unless there's no bottom crust...hmm, this will have me thinking for a bit.

I couldn't help but click on the photos for a slurp or three off of the monitor...LOL!!!

Kat, how many cups of berries was this? Just wanted to figure up the ratio of sugar to berries, and a DO may require adjustments on volume.

Thanks for sharing this delightful dish with all of us!!! I just started wondering when it was that I last had anything with blackberries...blackberry pie, I think...and it's been WAY too long!

Eric


----------



## snorkelinggirl

Hey Kat,

What a fantastic looking cobbler!!  Thanks for sharing it with us! 

We have lots of blackberries around here in late July and August. I'll definitely give your recipe a try then!

I just love your dessert postings!! 







Have a great day!

Clarissa


----------



## kathrynn

Thank You Clarissa!  I love desserts too!  This will work with peaches....blackberries....all sorts of fruits!

Kat


----------



## woodcutter

Mdboatbum said:


> <<THUNK>> That was my jaw hitting the floor. Now somebody gt me a mop to clean up this drool!!


Well said!!!


----------



## Bearcarver

Kat,

You can make pies for me any time----Looks Awesome.

My DIL makes great pies, but Mrs Bear only makes one----My favorite.

It's real easy, or she wouldn't do it-----Link Below:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/96778/raspberry-chiffon-pie-mrs-bears-recipe-with-pics

Note: Yogi wasn't the only Bear who loved pies!!!!

Bear


----------



## kathrynn

Thanks for the Drools Everyone! Bear...that recipe is one on my to do list too!

Eric....the recipe calls for 3 cups of fresh fruit.....I used 4....the more the better right?  You could and should try this in a DO...and I did put strips of the pie dough in the bottom of the pan...you could do that in the DO...or not!  Would love to see this done in one!

Kat


----------



## mdboatbum

Bear that raspberry pie looks amazing. I might have to go on a dessert binge this weekend!! You guys are killin' me!


----------



## kindra king

I have been looking for this recipe everywhere! My mom used to make a cobbler similar to this... and I've been kicking myself that I never had her write it down or teach it to me properly before she passed.

The only difference in hers is that she would cook the berries, then mash them up and strain then through cheesecloth to get rid of the seeds first. Then she'd cook the juice with the sugar and cornstarch to thicken it up.

I haven't tried it on my own yet, but I will soon to see if I can make anything close to hers.

This cobbler hot out of the oven with a scoop of vanilla bean ice cream is my favorite dessert of all time!

And it's even better the next day!


----------



## dreamartst

Thank you, thank you, thank you!!!  Finally i have found a recipe like my Mom's.......Blessings & Smiles, Kay


----------



## kendram

I've been trying several new recipes while using my grandpa's blackberries. This cobbler stands out because the filling is thick and when you cut it the filing doesn't run very much at all.  It is very tart,but I think most people prefer that with blackberry desserts.  I've been adding brown sugar to sweeten it up a little.


----------



## ab canuck

I have been going through desserts pages and found this one. I had to resurrect and copy this one as it brings back memories.....   Thx. for posting this Kat.


----------

